

Advanced tech earplugs designed for optimal listening - kevinwdavid
http://getdubs.com/

======
PeekPoke
These seem interesting for those of us heading into middle age - where lots of
background noise can be irritating when you are trying to concentrate on a
conversation or the television. $25 seems a bargain too, I'll be getting a
pair to try for sure.

